# New Drift HD helmet cam



## baconzoo (Nov 12, 2010)

So, I'm privileged to work for Drift Innovation as a web designer and video editor, but my favorite part is R & D. You see, I own a myriad of cameras, and getting out there and using them in the field is the best part of my job. So all that being said: this new Drift HD camera is my new camera of choice. It's set to be available on the market at the end of August. Go Here for a Promo Code So you might want to plan to purchase one before winter.






Drift also has a new External Battery Pack for those all day timelapses. It also works to charge your cell phone or iPod.









Some of you hate the POV helmet cam videos, but take some of those shots and edit them to chase came style footage for a wicked mix that really tells a tale. For example here is a test I recently did with BMX'ers in order to prove how well this small helmet cam can works indoors (using night mode)




I have the camera on the end of a 5' monopod to get as close to the action as possible. So for $359 you can be shooting full 1080p HD either as a helmet cam or an in your face action camera.


----------



## Casper (May 22, 2011)

You know what one of the many camera companies need to do is separate the lens from everything else.

I'm considering the Liquid Image goggle cam becuase they don't have the camera sticking out there to get damaged. As hideous as many say the goggles are, I'll take the trade off of functionality.

I might F up a regular helmet cam wiping out, or beat the crap out of it unexpectedly getting into an area where tree brances can smack it.

Same thing if I were still dirt biking.

Separate the camera; it's smaller and less protrusive. Have a length of wires that can be ran down to my inside pocket in my jacket where the battery and everything else can be.

Just a thought. And if you use it, I WANT A CAM FOR FREE!


----------



## caneyhead (Jan 5, 2009)

I got this camera march this year. Generally pleased with it. Particularly like the remote. I'm not a videophile, very casual user. Also like the form factor. A few things I'd like to see.
1. Louder on off indicator
2. Lens cover. Ive smacked the lens many times now with tree branches.


----------



## baconzoo (Nov 12, 2010)

caneyhead said:


> A few things I'd like to see.
> 2. Lens cover. Ive smacked the lens many times now with tree branches.


This is a new version of the one you have, but smaller and smarter.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Is it waterproof?


----------



## caneyhead (Jan 5, 2009)

That's about right. Have to get the newer version to get needed functionality. 

Seen any aftermarket lens cover ud recommend?


----------



## baconzoo (Nov 12, 2010)

Argo said:


> Is it waterproof?


Water resistant, so splash proof and dunk proof but not made to live underwater. This weekend I tested it at the pool jumping off the diving board and it was fine.



caneyhead said:


> Seen any aftermarket lens cover ud recommend?


The new Drift HD will have a hard case for diving by the end of September. All other models (X170, HD170, and HD170 Stealth) have a waterproof pouch for underwater action or to be used as a lens protector.

This guy sells lens protectors as well. My Tuff Stuff.com


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Looks pretty damn sweet! I like the smaller size for sure.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

can anyone with experience with different cameras tell me which is the best in terms of functionality, durability and pic quality? go pro, contour, drift/. any others? cheers guys


----------



## baconzoo (Nov 12, 2010)

August 2011 comparison with all four cameras and their latest firmware updates. Shot in 1080p, the Drift HD is the clear winner in color, sharpness and field of view.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

could not have answered the question any better, thank you


----------



## baconzoo (Nov 12, 2010)

but I didn't mentioned that Drift cameras have something that all the other brands do not:
Built in LCD for easy menu selections and instant playback.
REMOTE Control
Night Mode
170 degree field of view in 1080p
Digital Zoom
External Mic
Built in 1/4 20 standard thread mounting point


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

how much for the new drift camera?


----------



## baconzoo (Nov 12, 2010)

The Drift HD will be available to buy on August 31, 2011. MSRP, $369USD.

But just a note on the existing HD170 Stealth, to me this will still be my go to camera for snowboarding as it can house the long life or all day battery. And it's easier to handle in winter time with gloves on. (Bigger buttons)


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Any chance they will develop a replacement, glove-friend remote with oversized buttons?


----------



## baconzoo (Nov 12, 2010)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> Any chance they will develop a replacement, glove-friend remote with oversized buttons?


The new wrist strap is big enough to go over gloves. those buttons are hella big.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Casper said:


> You know what one of the many camera companies need to do is separate the lens from everything else.
> 
> I'm considering the Liquid Image goggle cam becuase they don't have the camera sticking out there to get damaged. As hideous as many say the goggles are, I'll take the trade off of functionality.
> 
> ...


There are a couple of reasons why that doesn't work well. The main reason is that you usually want a fairly direct path for light coming from the lens going to the sensor.... and for quality reasons you typically want as large a lens and as large a sensor as is practical.

I haven't seen the goggle camera that you mentioned, but I doubt it has the quality of the larger POV cams.


----------



## Casper (May 22, 2011)

My fault, I should worded differently.

I was meaning to put just what is necessary to mount on the helmet (lens, sensor, associated circuit board that would be needed) and run the wires down to the rest of the unit/equipment that could go in a pocket. Could even use bigger batteries without having an obnoxious protrusion off the helmet.

It's possible the below might not have as much quality; but if I find the quality to be acceptable, goggle view to not be obstructed, for me it would be worth getting these. Like I mentioned, my biggest worry about the investment is protecting it from getting damaged when I face plow. I've been known to take some darn fine tumblers... at least a few times every weekend. It's all in good fun, gotta keep pushing the limits.

Liquid Image | Summit Series HD 1080p


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

So how soon will the hard case underwater housing be out? i want the drift, but don't want to buy unless there is a hard underwater housing. Also, any idea how deep it can go?


----------



## baconzoo (Nov 12, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^ beggining of October. I think 30 meters but I cannot confirm just yet.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

rgrwilco said:


> So how soon will the hard case underwater housing be out? i want the drift, but don't want to buy unless there is a hard underwater housing. Also, any idea how deep it can go?


not sure how set you are on the drift but if being water proof is big on your list the gopro comes with a case that can go up to 60 meters. you can also buy a lcd screen for it and still be a little less then the drift


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

I have a go pro, but I am set on getting a drift due to the external mic input.


----------



## marcdeo (Aug 8, 2011)

Other than the option of an extended battery, wouldn't the Drift HD be a better camera than the stealth? Appears the same, only with higher features (More 9 vs 5 MP camera) better view (170) at 1080 etc.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Would like to see footage taken while snowboarding.... And the camera mounted to a goggle strap that's around a beanie and not a helmet.... The videos I'm seeing seem to take a lot of the shake out, but I really want to see it on some goggles around a beanie and not a solid helmet


----------



## baconzoo (Nov 12, 2010)

Milo303 said:


> Would like to see footage taken while snowboarding.... And the camera mounted to a goggle strap that's around a beanie and not a helmet.... The videos I'm seeing seem to take a lot of the shake out, but I really want to see it on some goggles around a beanie and not a solid helmet


I'll post a skateboard edit I have on deck to produce. We used a head strap and the new Goggle mount and it rocked.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

A skateboard view will be a bit better I suppose. 

Still really looking for a google strap view while using a beanie. Always seems to be the absolutely hardest to get a steady shot that way... Ugh


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You just have the wear the strap tight! I was mounting my Drift using the goggle attachment and the video came out fine. I have no reason to believe that the head strap wouldn't.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

With your helmet?

I wear my strap as tight as I can without making everything above my eyes go purple and fall off haha

Maybe the strap attachment on my last camera just sucked, I dunno. That's why I'd love some footage with their attachment


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah, with my helmet. So there is that difference. I know that shapely noodle of yours is more dainty. Still, I think you can pull it off if you want, or you could rock a helmet. Wouldn't be bad to protect that noggin' of yours either.

Video shot with goggle strap for you.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

The vid looks great.

I actually own a rad custom painted helmet but it throws off my mojo. I need to get used to it


----------



## baconzoo (Nov 12, 2010)

strap used at 2:21
 
And because it's shorter and 1080P has the widest 170* field of view, you see more of the riders face.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Had many reviews like this?

Drift HD 1080p Action-Cam: Awesome? Check. Reliable? Not So Much | Gizmodo Australia


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

^that issue could plague anything electronic though. Other sites have not had that issue.


----------



## baconzoo (Nov 12, 2010)

A few review sites got pre-production units, and they had issues, which we have resolved for production. The easy fix is a firmware update.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

baconzoo said:


> A few review sites got pre-production units, and they had issues, which we have resolved for production. The easy fix is a firmware update.


Sounds good.

I'd be sending that guy a fixed one to get a better review ( =


----------



## Kwanzaa (Sep 4, 2011)

baconzoo said:


> August 2011 comparison with all four cameras and their latest firmware updates. Shot in 1080p, the Drift HD is the clear winner in color, sharpness and field of view.


Theres something about the saturated look you get with the go pro that makes everything look awesome.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Went with the Contour Roam. Just can't beat it, value wise imo


----------



## Yes Officer (Sep 1, 2011)

Milo303 said:


> Went with the Contour Roam. Just can't beat it, value wise imo


Let me know how you like it because I am torn and about to pull the trigger on the Roam. The price is great. But I really like this Drift HD too.


----------



## oskar (Nov 23, 2010)

Milo303 said:


> Went with the Contour Roam. Just can't beat it, value wise imo


No 60 frames per second on the ROAM though ...


----------



## Nmbr1Ballr (Feb 3, 2009)

oskar said:


> No 60 frames per second on the ROAM though ...


Thats only important if your doing slow motion videos. It still has 30fps 1080p


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

60fps is nice just for regular video as well. 30fps is a holdover from the old NTSC 29.97 video standard.

Real slo-mo is shot in far faster than 60 fps.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

oskar said:


> No 60 frames per second on the ROAM though ...


That's far from a make or break for me. 

I'll take the lack of 60 fps, that's hardly noticeable to the untrained eye, for all the pros of the Roam.


----------



## Nmbr1Ballr (Feb 3, 2009)

Tarzanman said:


> 60fps is nice just for regular video as well. 30fps is a holdover from the old NTSC 29.97 video standard.
> 
> Real slo-mo is shot in far faster than 60 fps.


To my knowledge none of the cameras shoot 60fps in 1080p


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Nmbr1Ballr said:


> To my knowledge none of the cameras shoot 60fps in 1080p


I was stoked about the roam until I saw no 720p 60Fps , I mean seriously a sports\pov camera without a replaceable battery and 60fps?!?!?!?!?

To bad great price and I like the on\off switch but those 2 things are a HUGE deal breaker for me :-(


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Woh I just took a look at the new drift, very very nice.

2 Huge Pluses

External battery option
9mp Camera
1080p 170 degrees
Replaceable Lens

I'm sold, can you get me a good deal?


----------



## vrecksler (Apr 18, 2010)

For an alternate opinion, I bought the Drift X170 (predates the HD version) and was initially happy. Coming from a DIY helmet cam setup and then a GoPro, I really like the ease of use, remote, and LCD screen although the X170 ate batteries. 

The only reason I wouldn't go with Drift again is because of customer support. My video continually had periodic black flashes (like an exposure issue) and while my initial contact with Drift received a response, they pretty much ignored me after that and my problem was left unresolved. I sent them snippets of raw video to examine, and played around with different exposure settings and such, but all I got was one response telling me to upgrade my firmware (which didn't fix the issue).

To some this may seem petty but I had hours of epic backcountry video from Rogers Pass and Revelstoke that I can't do anything with. Admittedly I can't blame Drift for that as I should've tested the new firmware before heading out. However, I can hold to the fact that they didn't support me and left me with a useless camera system.

It is great to see more offerings on the sports camera front though, and I'm sure we'll see improvements and more innovation each year.


----------

